# DNA Genetics  Pure Afghan



## Droopy Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanted to use this to do a little crossing with the indica that I'm now growing and was wondering if anyone had done a grow with it. 

A landrace indica should be nice to work with.

Thanks.

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never had that one from DNA, but I had an Afghani #1 from Serious for over 10 yrs, loved it man!!!  I wish I still had it!  My favorite actually, cross it to anything and add yeild, without giving up quality.


----------

